# SE Mich - New B&M Herf



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Well a new B&M opened up near me, just north of great lakes crossing. It's got a decent sized walk in humi, huka's, pipe's and a coffee bar...apparently the smoothies are amazing. The bar has a ton of seats, there is also a lounge area all open to the rest of the shop with nice leather chairs as well. Very sharp HD tv's, sports, movies, whatever we want he'll turn on.

I'm open to date suggestions, though just looking for some botl's/sotl's to come up and break this place in with me.

Dan


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

how far from toledo?


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dan, what's it called and where is it exactly? Sounds like a lunch time trip is in order.

It would be right around 90 miles from toledo.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll have to get the exact name, was some crazy thing I couldn't remember exactly....maybe it was the nic in mysystem at the time....

it's in the plaza at waldon and baldwin.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Dan, we're still waiting for details..... :dr

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

Give us more details already!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

RRocket said:


> Give us more details already!!


Oh yea... my bad... just figured we could do it one on one or whenever anyone had time. If you want an exact date/time, lets shoot for...Friday October 3rd, 5pm till whenever. Address and such to follow. To get an idea, it's roughly 3 minutes north of great lakes crossing.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

So better late than never. Due to scheduling issues at work, I'll be showing up around 6:30, though anyone who is bored is welcome to stop by my place earlier. I need to pack a few "packages" anyways and could use the help 

-- Fabuloso -
3079 Baldwin Rd
Orion, MI 48359
248.393.8400


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Enjoy Your Smokes Gorillas, I can't make this one got to work the late shift:ss


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Have fun guys I have a previous engagement that I cannot miss. See you next time.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

hardcz said:


> So better late than never. Due to scheduling issues at work, I'll be showing up around 6:30, though anyone who is bored is welcome to stop by my place earlier. I need to pack a few "packages" anyways and could use the help
> 
> -- Fabuloso -
> 3079 Baldwin Rd
> ...


"Fabuloso" sounds like well...I'll leave it up to your wandering mind. :r


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Sorry Dan, I cannot make it. My wife needs me to help out with the preparation for my yougest sister's wedding reception. I'll probably just be watching the kids so her and my other sister can work. With my two and my sister's 4 kids, I'll have my hands full. But, I will be at both the Rochester herf on the 7th, and at Chris's on the 18th. So, I'll see you soon.

Mike


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

DPD6030 said:


> "Fabuloso" sounds like well...I'll leave it up to your wandering mind. :r


it's a cigar/hooka lounge..... serves coffee, smoothies, etc.... nice seats, and tv's.... good place to chill.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

hardcz said:


> it's a cigar/hooka lounge..... serves coffee, smoothies, etc.... nice seats, and tv's.... good place to chill.


And lots of Oliva ash trays.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> And lots of Oliva ash trays.


I noticed that.... did you hook them up?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

hardcz said:


> I noticed that.... did you hook them up?


Of course.:tu


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Leave it to Oliva to make a lasting impression. :tu


----------

